# StarBand Debuts Service in Puerto Rico



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

StarBand said that it launched high-speed satellite Internet service for consumer and small office customers in Puerto Rico.

StarBand is the first satellite-delivered Internet provider officially launching service on the island, according to the company.

In conjunction with the service launch in Puerto Rico, StarBand will link to a Web portal with Spanish language content. The company's call center will also provide assistance for Spanish-speaking customers.

For information about StarBand, visit www.starband.com. More information about the StarBand Dealer Direct program in Puerto Rico is available by contacting: [email protected].

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

